# Party Supplies in Al-Ain



## xxxxxxxkinzaammar

Hi!

Does anyone know where I can get birthday party supplies in Al-Ain (UAE). Also, where can I get helium balloons from in Alain? Does any place rent out a helium tank for filling balloons? 

Thanks


----------



## Deefor

Don't know about Al Ain but in Abu D there is a party supplies shop in the Al Raha mall and also in the new extension of Al Wahda. Could be worth contacting them to see if they have an outlet in Al Ain or Dubai (I'm sure I've seen something in Dubai but have no idea where - sorry).


----------



## IzzyBella

Party Centre  has 2 outlets in UAE. One in Garhoud, Dubs and one in Al Raha Mall, Ab Dabs. 

They're working on their website...I know for a fact they're trying to make it an ecommerce site (they offered me a job doing online content). I just don't think it's fully operational yet. Good luck!


----------



## Enzoo

kinzaammar said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get birthday party supplies in Al-Ain (UAE). Also, where can I get helium balloons from in Alain? Does any place rent out a helium tank for filling balloons?
> 
> Thanks


go to Al ain Mall ,in the upper part near the foodcourt there is action zone .they are selling helium balloons and you can even go and have your place decorated but there is a minimum price package for it .


----------



## xxxxxxxkinzaammar

thanks for the replies! unfortunately I wasn't able to find helium balloons but the party was still a success


----------

